# Hello all. From California



## spicecandy78 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi there, I have two amazing although bratty mares, **** and Candy. I barrel race on Candy and Spice is in training. I love photography, horses and quads  my instagram dedicated to my horses is candy__apple78


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello also from California!  What part do you live in? I'm in the central valley...blech! :lol:


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey, I'm from Cali to the central coast 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome ^^ Pics are a must ;D


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah! Beautiful area.  I am definitely jealous of your weather right now!!! Our high today is 108*... Blech!


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I think we may hit 70 Lol but its like this year round, I love a couple days of full sun in the summer so it feels like a real summer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello! I'm from Northern California, the valley area! So jealous of people who live on the coAst!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I just moved to az but I'm from central cali also originally! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I am from the southern part of the Central Valley. Only sposed to be 103 today. I cannot wait for a day trip to the coast. 
Who in CA is having mandatory no lawn water ?


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello from eastern Canada! I'm a bit out of place on this thread apparently! :lol:


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

No mandatory no lawn water up here in butte county yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I love near Monterey, my hubby farms in the Salinas valley. We have a good mix of country and the beach  in Monterey there is some water restrictions, you can only water certain days, no washing your car or rinsing down patios. We are on a well with no restrictions. However growers here in the valley can dig new wells but the can dig deeper which some have had too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't dig that should be 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW>.. we got rain.. tears of the gods... Rain... not a lot, but it knocked down the dust.
YEAH !!!


----------

